# Troy-Bilt 4-cycle weedwater valve setting



## palmede1 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Troy-Bilt 4-cycle weedeater valve setting*

Anyone know the valve setting on the new Troy-Bilt 4-cycle weedeaters?
Need help. Thanks


----------

